# 2 Kurt’s for the price on 3/4ths of 1.



## jwmay (Apr 25, 2018)

As much as I’d love to get the deal, I’m unwilling to drive for it. So here’s to passing around some goodwill. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/d/6-kurt-vise-anglock/6564503359.html

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/d/4-kurt-vise-swivel/6564500795.html


----------

